# Plapp's Skeeter & Prop Demo Days



## Matt Plapp (Oct 31, 2005)

Plapp's Pro Outdoors and Skeeter Boats will be hosting Demo Days in Carrollton Kentucky on Saturady April 26th from 2pm-6pm (or until we're done). We will have numerous Skeeter Boats on hand for you to see what you think. There will be a cookout at 4:30pm. This event will be the same time we are starting the weigh-in for our first Plapp's Ohio River Rumble.
Also, Plapp's Service department will be hosting our 1st Prop Demo Days, bring your rig and see what prop does the best. Plapp's will have on hand numerous props for you to test.

Point Park in Carrollton is on the Kentucky and Ohio Rivers. The Kentucky River has some great water to test on.

For any questions, go to our website

Matt


----------

